# Going gray at 2



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our girl turned 2 in May and for the past 6 months or so we have noticed that she *gasp* has gray hair under her chin! It's not just a few hairs either. It's a pretty large patch of gray that you can easily see looking at her from across the room. It's not anywhere else on her body so far, but it just seems crazy to me that she is going gray so early. Everyone still asks me if she is a puppy because she still has the puppy look/personality...but for some reason this gray hair makes me sad! I even joke with my husband that I am doing to dye it one day (don't worry I wouldn't). 

Has anyone else had a V who has started to gray early? For some reason this makes me feel like she is aging quickly and won't live as long...which I know really isn't true, but it definitely makes me feel like I am losing my youthful "puppy". :-(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two of mine started having gray on their chins at about 3 years old. At 5 years Cash now has a few specks of gray on his muzzle, to go along with the gray chin. I think it makes them look distinguished.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

to ease your mind, maybe, we were away last weekend and as usual had a trip to the pub  4 of us, 2 kids and 4 wire v's, on the way out a lady asked us if they were wire v's as she had one. Obviously a few beverages had been partaken and we parted company. Next morning this strange lady turns up at the campsite wandering around and Mrs Doug recalls her from the previous evening, I went outside and said "morning, how are you" and she said that she'd come down to campsite to show us her girl...well, I looked at this timid overweight old thing with it's tail between it's legs and muzzle all grey and said "hello old lass", and got the shock, absolute shock of my life when the lady said, "she's just turned 3"! I'd have put that dog at about 13, not the same age as Ruby, Truly, and Spider. It saddened me to see such a young dog in such an old body. But going grey is nothing to worry about at all, Ruby has a few on her forehead and ears now and she's just turned 3.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We got our male when he was 3 1/2 & he already had some grey. Now he's 5 and has quite a bit - a real sugar face!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

has a lot 2 do with the breeding - no big deal - anything looks good on a V !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie is 7-1/2 years old now, and he has a lot of gray under his chin, on the sides of his face, and on his paws. Oddly, not much gray on his body, though. I still think he is the most handsome dog ever!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my old black lab Rex, lived till he was 14, not one grey on him when he breathed his last breath, but wouldn't have bothered me if he was grey at 6mths, he was best birthday present a boy of 9 years old ever had


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is 2 and 8 months of age and he has a little distinguished patch of grey on his chin


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

Our female started turning grey at 3. She is now 7 and her face is totally white and her paws are also whitening. She is just as puppy like as ever! Our 9 year old male doesn't have the first hint of gray. Everyone thinks that she's the older of the two. That is until it's playtime!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto just turned 3 with a huge patch of grey on his chin. I always say he has a stressful life. :


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

OttosMama said:


> Otto just turned 3 with a huge patch of grey on his chin. I always say he has a stressful life. :


We were just about how difficult Ruby's life is this afternoon! :


----------

